# luego de que le clavó/ le clavara



## Eugin

¡Hola a todos los expertos del español!!!
Quería compartir con ustedes esta oración que leí hoy en un muy famoso y popular diario de Argentina que me llamó poderosamente la atención por la manera de utilizar el tiempo verbal.

La oración decía así: "*Irwin, de 44 años, murió el lunes mientras filmaba un documental bajo el agua, luego de que una raya le clavó su aguijón justo en el corazón*".

Mi pregunta es: ¿No creen que habría quedado mejor la oración, sin cambiar el sentido del tiempo verbal, si hubieran escrito: *luego de que una raya le clavara su aguijón justo en el corazón*"??

Es sólo mi opinión, pero quería compartirla con ustedes y saber lo que pensaban al respecto.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fernita

Eugin said:


> ¡Hola a todos los expertos del español!!!
> Quería compartir con ustedes esta oración que leí hoy en un muy famoso y popular diario de Argentina que me llamó poderosamente la atención por la manera de utilizar el tiempo verbal.
> 
> La oración decía así: "*Irwin, de 44 años, murió el lunes mientras filmaba un documental bajo el agua, luego de que una raya le clavó su aguijón justo en el corazón*".
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿No creen que habría quedado mejor la oración, sin cambiar el sentido del tiempo verbal, si hubieran escrito: *luego de que una raya le clavara su aguijón justo en el corazón*"??
> 
> Es sólo mi opinión, pero quería compartirla con ustedes y saber lo que pensaban al respecto.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Querida Eugin: creo que tienes razón. Más aún siendo un artículo del diario. 
Pero ya ves que incluso en los diarios cometen errores aunque esto en realidad es una cuestión de estilo. ¿No?
Te mando muchos cariños.


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buen día:

Es correcto usar el verbo en indicativo después de "después/luego de que", aunque hoy en día va seguido mucho por el verbo en subjuntivo por paralelidad con la construcción "antes de que", que a su vez exige siempre subjuntivo. 
Esta paralelidad hace que, subjetivamente, mucha gente perciba como error el verbo en indicativo después de "después/luego (de)  que".
Acabo de echar un vistazo a la RAE, pero no sé muy bien dónde mirar, y así de rápido no encontré nada para apoyar mi afirmación, tendría que buscar mejor con más detenimiento.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

En el DPD no encontré *luego de que*, pero sí *después de que* (que es lo mismo).
El ejemplo que dan usa el indicativo.
*2.* *después que* o *después de que.* Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas. En un principio, precediendo a la oración que expresa el acontecimiento que se toma como referencia, se usó solo la locución conjuntiva _después que_ (en latín, _post quam,_ _postquam_):_ «E después que esto ovo fecho, dixo que se quería tornar para su tierra»_ (_Sendebar _[Esp. 1253]). Cuando el término de referencia temporal no es una oración con verbo en forma personal, sino un sustantivo, un pronombre o un infinitivo, ha de usarse el adverbio _después _seguido de la preposición_ de:_ _«Estábamos todos sentados en el corredor tomando el sol después de comer» _(González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]). Del cruce de _después que_ y _después de_ surgió _después de que, _variante de la locución conjuntiva que algunos gramáticos censuraron en un principio por dequeísta (→  dequeísmo), pero que hoy se considera válida. Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _*Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano*._


----------



## Raindog

A mí "*luego de que*"siempre me ha sonado fatal,pero creo que en Sudamérica se usa bastante,aunque no sé si el uso es correcto.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Raindog:

Bienvenido al foro!

Si quieres, échale un vistazo a este hilo, ahí tuvimos una charla sobre esto hace poco.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Eugin said:


> Mi pregunta es: ¿No creen que habría quedado mejor la oración, sin cambiar el sentido del tiempo verbal, si hubieran escrito: *luego de que una raya le clavara su aguijón justo en el corazón*"??


Creo que Sigianga tiene razón. Pero yo sé dónde buscar:

"Después (de) que" referido al pasado y con hechos reales, según Manuel Seco y otras gramáticas, debe usarse en indicativo, y defienden que en subjuntivo es incorrecto (e incluso que es un calco del inglés). Sin embargo, se usa en subjuntivo para hechos no realizados:

Nos fuimos después (de) que llegaron.
Iremos después (de) que lleguen.

No hay ninguna teoría para justificar el uso del subjuntivo en el primer caso, aunque su uso está muy extendido. Algunos piensan que es una confusión debido a su parecido con "antes de que", que siempre se usa en subjuntivo.

Supongo que es lo mismo con la construcción "luego de que", pero no se usa en España, así que...



> ...porque el hermano no daba señales de  regreso después de que pasaron las  lluvias  y transcurrió todo un verano sin noticias. - *García Márquez*.
> 
> Gloria, después de que trazó sobre la arena regular número de líneas horizontales paralelas, empezó a trazar otras verticales... - *Pérez Galdós*


----------



## Honeypum

Eugin said:


> La oración decía así: "*Irwin, de 44 años, murió el lunes mientras filmaba un documental bajo el agua, luego de que una raya le clavó su aguijón justo en el corazón*".
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿No creen que habría quedado mejor la oración, sin cambiar el sentido del tiempo verbal, si hubieran escrito: *luego de que una raya le clavara su aguijón justo en el corazón*"??


 
Hola Eugin, ¡qué sorpresa tan linda verte por estos lares!

Yo estoy de acuerdo con vos, al oído me suena mucho mejor en subjuntivo que en indicativo. Me da la sensación de que usando "clavara" le estoy dando un sentido temporal más lejano que utilizando "clavó".

Se murió (tiempo más cercano) luego de que le clavara (tiempo más lejano que "murió").

No obstante creo que esto es así para nuestros oídos argentinos, ya que como dicen otros foristas, no es tan normal el uso del subjuntivo en estos contextos en otros países.

  Curiosidades...


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:


> No obstante creo que esto es así para nuestros oídos argentinos, ya que como dicen otros foristas, no es tan normal el uso del subjuntivo en estos contextos en otros países.


Hola:

Creo que volvemos a tener el mismo malentendido de siempre: En España la grandísima mayoría usaría el subjuntivo y les sonaría mal el indicativo, igual que a Eugin. Antes era más frecuente el uso del indicativo y muchos que continúan leyendo y escribiendo a clásicos, así como muchos lingüistas, mantienen el uso del indicativo... que nos choca a todos. Como dije antes, parece ser que se está imponinendo el subjuntivo por su parecido con estructuras similares, como "antes de que", pero que gramaticalmente su uso no está justificado. Yo me enteré hace un par de años; antes siempre había usado el subjuntivo, pero un día empecé a preguntar a expertos en gramática por qué se usaba el subjuntivo, ya que no había ninguna teoría, aparentemente, que justificara el modo en este caso, y no sabía cómo explicarlo. La mayoría de los profesores se quedaron en blanco y no sabían qué contestar, hasta que un día di con varias explicaciones en algunas gramáticas, condenando su uso como incorrecto o poco apropiado.

Dudo que el indicativo sea normal en ningún país, la verdad. A los "oídos" españoles suena raro, y se prefiere popularmente el subjuntivo. Tan solo mencioné la norma, tal y como la he estudiado. No creo que en el fondo seamos tan distintos.

Saludos.


----------



## rocamadour

Creo que hace un par de días en el thread "Porqué el subjuntivo aquí?" se estaba hablando más o menos del mismo asunto...


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

*luego de que una raya le clavó su aguijón justo en el corazón: esto esta mal*

*luego de que una raya le clavara (o clavase) su aguijón justo en el corazón: OK*


----------



## mirx

No entiendo mucho de gràmatica pero a primer vistazo no me suena bien eso de que le clavara, para mi està bien como lo publicò el diario luego de *que le clavò*.

de que le clavara, me suena a que le hubiera clavado pero no le clavò, a lo que me refiero ese que este tipo de construcciòn verbal, se utiliza o al menos yo lo utilizo para sugerir cosas, o sea cambios por que no existen realmente los acontecimientos de que se hablan, por ejemplo.

le dije que *fuera*, (por que no habia ido en el momento en que le dije)

murio despuès de que le *clavara* (no habìa muerto despuès de que le clavara) Efectivamente *si *murìo despues de que la raya le *clavò* el aguijòn.

*Apoyo al Diario*


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

"luego de que", o "despues de que" + la forma verbal del subjuntivo
Es norma basica gramatical.
Por cierto la frase del periodista es infinitamente mejorable.


----------



## Eugin

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus valiosas contribuciones, todas muy interesantes y educadoras.

¡Siempre un placer aprender de y con ustedes!!!

¡Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

AlfonsoHKG said:


> *luego de que una raya le clavó su aguijón justo en el corazón   : esto esta mal*
> 
> *luego de que una raya le clavara (o clavase) su aguijón justo en el corazón: OK*


Está mal. ¿Así de categórico? Pues los académicos no están de acuerdo contigo. Mira los ejemplos de García Márquez y Pérez Galdós en el mensaje número 7... ambos mal, según tu experto criterio.


AlfonsoHKG said:


> "luego de que", o "despues de que" + la forma verbal del subjuntivo
> Es norma basica gramatical.


*¿Norma básica gramatical?* Mi gramática de la RAE dice que lo correcto es el indicativo, y otras dos que tengo también.  Manuel Seco dice que el subjuntivo es un anglicismo y que hay que evitarlo a toda costa. ¿Dónde has leído esa norma? ¿O te la has inventado tú?

Si quieres decir, como otros en esta discusión, que te suena mal en indicativo, lo entiendo y me parece normal, pero que reinventes la gramática de manera tan normativa, absoluta y con tal convencimiento, me parece un poco presuntuoso; sobre todo cuando las gramáticas dicen lo contrario.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Textos de la RAE, aparecen en su web. Buscas "despues de que" y veras los siguientes ejemplos:

"Su primer libro, que vio la luz en 1981, trataba sobre la relatividad, a la que ha dedicado especial atención a lo largo de su vida, *después de que versara* sobre el mismo tema su tesis doctoral para la universidad de Londres en 1978"

  "Palabras que parecerán razonables a quienes hubieron de soportar la miseria intelectual de una serie de orates fascinados por determinados mitos que les abocaban a dirigir su mente a una memoria clarividente ancestral. Por desgracia, la barbarie se cuela también, imperceptiblemente, por algunos resquicios de las construcciones científicas, incluso *después de que los ilustrados creyeran* poder arrinconar las creencias en el almacén de las fábulas"

Ejemplos puntuales de textos de G. Marquez o Perez Galdos..., yo no lo hubiese escrito asi y mi novia tampoco que trabaja en la redaccion de RTVE. Mi mensaje anterior lo consulte con ella primero. Creo que en los telediarios o diarios hablados de RTVE hablan bien.


----------



## lazarus1907

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Ejemplos puntuales de textos de G. M*á*rquez o P*é*rez Gald*ó*s..., yo no lo hubiese escrito as*í* y mi novia tampoco*,* que trabaja en la redacci*ó*n de RTVE. Mi mensaje anterior lo consulte con ella primero. Creo que en los telediarios o diarios hablados de RTVE hablan bien.


El que alguien trabaje para la televisión no garantiza que su español sea correcto -creo yo-, y cómo escribe un determinado autor tampoco, pero si tengo que elegir lo que piensan estos dos señores y alguien que trabaja en la redacción de TVE... ¡Imagínate con cuál me quedo! (lo digo sin intención de ofender). Como dije antes, mis gramáticas lo dicen bien claro. Pero si quieres verlo con tus propios ojos y no te fías de que te esté diciendo la verdad, mira el DPD:





> *después*.
> _Después que te *fuiste*, llamó tu hermano_
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Antes dijiste que en indicativo aquí es *incorrecto*. En ese caso, la gramática de la RAE está mal, los señores del DPD se equivocan, el señor Manuel Seco no tiene ni idea, y Galdós y García Márquez no saben usar el subjuntivo.

Del Corpus de la RAE:





> ...y algo después de que vino al mundo Elio Antonio Martínez... (Bonfil Batalla, Guillermo, México)
> ...veranos europeos entre mis veinte y veintitrés, después de que vinieron a perderme como si fuera... (Rossi, Ana Cristina, Costa Rica)
> Porque no va ser nada fácil, a estas alturas: después de que habló con el alcalde,... (Sanchís Sinisterra, José, España)


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Mi teclado es ingles sin acentos; es por ello que no los pongo.

Me he metido en los diarios digitales de La Vanguardia, Libertaddigital, El Correo, El Periodico y El Mundo. He puesto en sus buscadores "Despues de". Coinciden todos con la forma verbal recomendada por la periodista de RTVE en frases similares.

Aun asi, te doy la razon y te suplico, en tu lucha sin cuartel por la pureza del castellano, escribas a todos los periodicos citados para evitar en un futuro tanto error y horror.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Creo haber leído todos los posts de este mecate y me pregunto:

¿No es más fácil decir que "murió tras ser picado por una raya"? ¿o tras haber sido picado?

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Aun asi, te doy la razon y te suplico, en tu lucha sin cuartel por la pureza del castellano, escribas a todos los periodicos citados para evitar en un futuro tanto error y horror.


No digo que sea un horror. La verdad es que yo también pensaba que lo correcto era usar el subjuntivo hasta hace unos años... hasta que me corrigieron y lo consulté. Lo único que estaba diciendo es que no vayas gritando por ahí que es incorrecto usar el indicativo, cuando no lo es, y usando como único argumento que es lo que dicen en la tele y los periódicos. No sé si te has dado cuenta de que muchos cometen errores y de que a muchos les gusta abusar del lenguaje. Y en cuanto a la tele... 
[/SIZE]





AlfonsoHKG said:


> Me he metido en los diarios digitales de La Vanguardia, Libertaddigital, El Correo, El Periodico y El Mundo. He puesto en sus buscadores "Despues de". Coinciden todos con la forma verbal recomendada por la periodista de RTVE en frases similares.


Lo que recomienda la periodista de RTVE es lo correcto, y no lo que digan las gramáticas o los escritores de prestigio, que evidentemente están cometiendo una incorrección. Creo que deberías escribir a la Real Academia, a los lingüistas y a todos los escritores para decirles que vean más la tele para que aprendan a usar el subjuntivo correctamente. Te adjunto una lista más extensa de analfabetos que no leen el periódico, para que no se te olvide escribirles también:


> ...esta noche pasada poco después de que saludamos el toque de las doce  - *Rubén Darío*
> ...estas cosas, después de que han  pasado  las  plumas  y  los turbantes, hacen pensar - *Francisco Umbral*
> Después de que pago las copas, aún me vienes con apercibimientos. - *Valle-Inclán.*


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Ya te he dicho que te doy la razon. Pero soy cuarenton y con tantos idiomas en la cabeza creo no tener fuerzas suficientes para cambiar en el asunto que tratamos.

Con respecto a Umbral y Seco algunas puntualizaciones:

Miguel Delibes me contrató en el ‘el Norte’, su periódico, unos años después de que le *dieran *el Nadal. (F. Umbral). Vemos que usa las dos opciones.

<Según un libro de gramática española para extranjeros sería correcto decir "Después de que el padre había apagado la luz, la niña se quedó dormida", *pero según Manuel Seco* la frase "Ensuciaste la cocina después de que la *hubiera* limpiado" *también es correcta>*

No es necesario pues que escribas al Sr. Seco

Esto aparece en la siguiente pagina web:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp.../ARCHIVO-Foro/después de que y subjuntivo.htm

Diario El Pais (escribeles tambien)
Cinco ancianos suizos fueron ayer los primeros ex miembros de las Brigadas Internacionales que expresaron su deseo de convertirse en ciudadanos españoles después de que el Consejo de Ministros de la semana pasada *aprobara* la correspondiente normativa legal. [El País]
La Habana decidió derribar las avionetas después de que *hubiesen *lanzado octavillas. [El País]

Pagina de traduccion del Instituto Cervantes (otros a los que tienes que escribir):
http://oesi.cervantes.es/traduccionAutomatica.html
Texto introducido:
He died after the crocodile attacked himTexto resultante:
Él murió después de que el cocodrilo lo *atacara*

Aqui tienes otro enlace explicativo:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...F1ola/Imperfecto%20subjuntivo%20literario.htm

La periodista de RTVE dice que en el caso de referencia el uso del subjuntivo es lo correcto en estilo periodistico y literario. Este uso se ha extendido al habla habitual. Y en el caso que nos ocupa estamos hablando de un texto en un periodico.


----------



## aleCcowaN

No estoy tan seguro de poner un comentario en este hilo. Creo que se anidan muchos elementos aquí. Por un lado, confundir normas con costumbres -aunque la norma no la respete nadie y las costumbre la tengan todos- es grave, especialmente si se cita como fuente RTVE, donde seguramente la animadora que fue exonerada usará el indicativo o el subjuntivo según lo que el cantinero le sirva antes de salir al aire. Luego las búsquedas, tratando de forzar salidas del "después de que...".

Yo veo, partiendo de la pregunta de Eugin que abre este hilo, que tenemos la costumbre de "pedir disculpas" usando el subjuntivo cuando subvertimos una cadena causal al referirnos al pasado:

La raya le clavó el aguijón, luego murió (frío y claro)
Murió, luego de que la raya le clavó el aguijón (frío y no tan claro)
Murió, luego de que la raya le clavara el aguijón (menos frío y más claro, gracias a la enmienda del subjuntivo, que actúa como un "pasado del pasado")

Por supuesto que lo normal sería usar el indicativo, aún en circunstancias muy subjetivas y emocionales:

¿Cómo piensas que la veré después de lo que me dijo? (y no "dijera?)

Ya hemos hablado en otros hilos sobre este tema. El planteo que me hago es muy simple: ¿El uso del subjuntivo aporta más información o un matiz especial? En algunos casos sí, como el ya discutido:

"_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años." _

donde el subjuntivo significa que Antonio Vanegas Arroyo fue empleador de Posada, y no

"_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fue* empleador de Posada durante muchos años." _

donde el indicativo anuncia que Blas Vanegas fue empleador de Posada.

Hay muchos ejemplos en ese y otros hilos. Pareciera que el "enfoque subjetivo" está en nosotros muy arraigado, y tendemos a usarlo en muchos casos para dar matices, en algunos para precisar información o crear un clima ("si tuviera la gentileza de pasar el Señor"), en otros para intensificar la lejanía del episodio o citar una época ida ("el que fuera el tiempo de los grandes señores feudales"), y en este caso de este hilo, una tendencia a corregir una noticia que nos duele ("lo picó y lo mató ¡qué cosa, che!) y de la que preferiríamos guardar respeto, a más de una aséptica distancia ("murió, depués de que lo picara").

Las normas no fallan aquí de ninguna manera. Simplemente se limitan a recoger y estandarizar lo estandarizable, hacer correcciones y llamamientos, pero no pueden ni quieren regular la totalidad del discurso; las normas se quedan voluntariamente en bloques de unas pocas palabras, y no intentan coartar el discurso libre ni el matiz que proviene de la inteligencia del hablante. 

Somos los hablantes los que medimos la necesidad de utilizar estos matices y variaciones. Y como suele pasar con el discurso espontáneo, muchisimas veces nos equivocamos. Lamentablemente los media, especialmente los orales, hacen de la vulgaridad y el halago a la masa la fuente de sus recursos publicitarios. Y eso hace aparecer como normas cosas que no lo son. O mejor dicho, la norma es lo que produzca mayor _rating_ y _share_, no los gramáticos y otros estudiosos, que son pocos, no se seducen facilmente ante publicidades compulsivas, y siempre andan por las bibliotecas con trajes raídos. Los gramáticos no son un grupo consumidor, así que suelen ser ignorados en los egregios medios que aquí se citaron.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

lazarus1907 said:


> Quote:
> ...esta noche pasada poco después de que saludamos el toque de las doce - *Rubén Darío*
> ...estas cosas, después de que han pasado las plumas y los turbantes, hacen pensar - *Francisco Umbral*
> Después de que pago las copas, aún me vienes con apercibimientos. - *Valle-Inclán.*
> Tus ejemplos son perfectos desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero no son del todo validos para ser cotejados con la frase objeto de la duda, ya que esta se situa en un contexto pasado.
> La frase sobre Irwin se compone de una subordinada introducida que designa un hecho anterior al principal. Es la subordinada la que usamos en subjuntivo en estilo literario o periodistico (y lo dicho antes, extendido al habla habitual).


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Hola Alec, me gusta el ejemplo que introduces en tu mensaje:

1) "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años." _

2) "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fue* empleador de Posada durante muchos años." _

¿Quizás podríamos estar de acuerdo en que usaríamos el 1) al escribir un libro y el 2) en el lenguaje hablado, aun pudiendo usar la 1) asimismo? 

Como bien dices, se trata de matices. *El matiz (o estilo) es el uso del subjuntivo en la subordinada* (_quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años) __*para *_*resaltar la principal* (_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas)_ 

Pensando sobre otras frases sobre hechos pasados y con principal y subordinada:

_Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizó un control de alcoholemia._

_Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizara (realizase) un control de alcoholemia._

¿Cuál esperaríais ver en un diario de noticias?

Saludos,
Alfonso
PD. Por cierto mi amiga es redactora (cantinera) y no animadora (presentadora)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Pagina de traduccion del Instituto Cervantes (otros a los que tienes que escribir):
> http://oesi.cervantes.es/traduccionAutomatica.html
> Texto introducido:
> He died after the crocodile attacked himTexto resultante:
> Él murió después de que el cocodrilo lo *atacara*


Mejor no escribirles. El resultado es simplemente orientativo:
_"Nota: El resultado precisa siempre de corrección. El Instituto Cervantes no se responsabiliza del texto que se traduce ni de la traducción resultante". 

_Dado que no se responsabilizan no podemos hacerles responsables...

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aleCcowaN said:


> El planteo que me hago es muy simple: ¿El uso del subjuntivo aporta más información o un matiz especial?


Así es. Aparte de los matices que muy bien ya has explicado (da gusto leerte) nos permite deshacer ambigüedades como las siguientes:

_Me gustaría saber cómo recuperar mi permiso de conducir después de que se me haya revocado._ (> Cuando me ocurra).
_Me gustaría saber cómo recuperar mi permiso de conducir después de que se me ha revocado._ (> Ya me ha ocurrido).

después de que …       referido al futuro >> subjuntivo
referido al pasado >> indicativo​Pero para eso no nos tiene que dar igual ocho que ochenta.

Pedro.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Así es. Aparte de los matices que muy bien ya has explicado (da gusto leerte) nos permite deshacer ambigüedades como las siguientes:
> 
> _Me gustaría saber cómo recuperar mi permiso de conducir después de que se me haya revocado._ (> Cuando me ocurra).
> _Me gustaría saber cómo recuperar mi permiso de conducir después de que se me ha revocado._ (> Ya me ha ocurrido).
> 
> 
> después de que …referido al futuro >> subjuntivo​
> 
> referido al pasado >> indicativo​
> 
> 
> Pero para eso no nos tiene que dar igual ocho que ochenta.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Hola Pedro, tus ejemplos son precisos y correctos, pero no son similares a la frase objeto de debate. La frase objeto de debate tanto la principal como la subordinada estan en pasado.


----------



## lazarus1907

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Tus ejemplos son perfectos desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero no son del todo validos para ser cotejados con la frase objeto de la duda, ya que esta se situa en un contexto pasado.
> La frase sobre Irwin se compone de una subordinada introducida que designa un hecho anterior al principal. Es la subordinada la que usamos en subjuntivo en estilo literario o periodistico (y lo dicho antes, extendido al habla habitual).


Da igual que esté en pasado. Lo importante es su relación temporal con respecto a la oración principal, que está en pasado. En la oración, Irwin muere después de que le clavaran el aguijón; por lo tanto, es anterior a la acción (aunque esté en el pasado). Solo cuando la oración principal está en futuro (o cuando es irreal) está gramaticalmente justificado el subjuntivo.

En cualquier caso, se diga mucho o no en subjuntivo, no es incorrecto en indicativo, que es lo que afirmaste al principio de esta discusión, y es a lo que me he opuesto. Nunca afirmé que lo corriente sea usar el indicativo (aunque en otros países americanos de habla España sí tienden a usar el indicativo más en lenguaje periodístico).


----------



## aleCcowaN

AlfonsoHKG said:


> ... me gusta el ejemplo que introduces en tu mensaje:
> 
> 1) "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años." _
> 
> 2) "_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas, el hijo de Antonio Vanegas Arroyo, quien *fue* empleador de Posada durante muchos años." _
> 
> ¿Quizás podríamos estar de acuerdo en que usaríamos el 1) al escribir un libro y el 2) en el lenguaje hablado, aun pudiendo usar la 1) asimismo?
> 
> Como bien dices, se trata de matices. *El matiz (o estilo) es el uso del subjuntivo en la subordinada* (_quien *fuera* empleador de Posada durante muchos años) __*para *_*resaltar la principal* (_El recuerdo más personal proviene de don Blas Vanegas)_
> 
> Pensando sobre otras frases sobre hechos pasados y con principal y subordinada:
> 
> _Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizó un control de alcoholemia._
> 
> _Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizara (realizase) un control de alcoholemia._
> 
> ¿Cuál esperaríais ver en un diario de noticias?
> 
> Saludos,
> Alfonso
> PD. Por cierto mi amiga es redactora (cantinera) y no animadora (presentadora)


Hola Alfonso.... yo creí haber sido claro. Con respecto a los ejemplos de los Vanegas el subjuntivo cumple una función clarísima que en su oportuna discusión los españoles parecieron no comprender, ya que es un uso americano bien establecido y propio del discurso esmerado.

Si relees mi post cuidadosamente prestando atención a mis comentarios sobre las frases, la diferencia fue-fuera (en lenguaje escrito ambas) marca la diferencia entre el padre y el hijo. Ambas son *posibles y correctas*, y ambas *dicen cosas completamente diferentes*. Es un caso al que yo me refería como que "aporta más información". Este caso está lejos de tener que ver con matices: El subjuntivo se usa al solo efecto de que no confundamos al padre con el hijo.

Yo sólo quise decir que estoy acostumbrado a oir el subjuntivo en la frase que abre este hilo y a utilizar ese recurso eventualmente con el único fin de darle un matiz de corrección temporal y con éste disfrazar la distancia que le quiero poner al hecho. Con el mismo impulso que nos hace reir al ver una escena de torpeza y accidente -el resbalón en la cáscara de plátano, por ejemplo- donde la risa es la solución a un conflicto -para eso fue "inventada" por la evolución-, yo como típico argentino tendería a establecer una distancia del hecho doloroso aplicando un recurso de la oratoria patética o usando el humor negro. Decir "murió, luego de que una raya le clavara el aguijón en el corazón" o "parece que hay un conflicto sindical dentro del código Morse, porque una raya le clavó algo a un punto (a un tío) y lo mató" son dos formas de combatir el fuego, una con agua y la otra con más fuego.

Deducir de esto una "norma" no es correcto. Yo como hablante me expreso de esta manera construyendo una casa (el discurso) partiendo de ladrillos (las palabras) y usando diferentes aparejos (la gramática). La diferencia entre no conocer la ley de la traba y usar un mal aparejo (la agramaticalidad) y concientemente hacer algún gesto arquitectónico (el matiz expresivo) es lo que realmente importa. En otro hilo reciente contesté como correcta "no puedo creer que hagan ya dos años desde que nos vimos por última vez" donde el incorrecto "hagan" es lo que usaría eventualmente yo en dicha frase para intensificar el contenido nostálgico. El problema es que se lo contestaba a un estudiante angloparlante, lejano a esas sutilezas y usos personalizados de la lengua, y por lo tanto mi frase fue doblemente incorrecta, por contener agramaticalidades y por salirse del contexto.

Mi único temor es que sistemáticamente las clases medias educadas dan a sus errores masificados el carácter de "norma". Para mí es muy simple: La persona que cometió el "error" ¿lo hizo a sabiendas? ¿logró extraer algo de ese "error"? ¿lo "cometió" con quien podía apreciarlo?

Con respecto a tu pregunta, esperaría ver escrita la primera ("...la policía le realizó..."), y de hecho la veo escrita en los periódicos así, casi sin excepción. Consideraría la segunda ("...después que la policía le realizara...") un uso pedante del lenguaje. ¿Las razones? Cualquier persona mínimamente instruida sabe lo que es una alcoholemia y que hay multas por conducir ebrio; los buenos ciudadanos sabemos de la importancia de la ley y no nos condolemos de que multen a un futbolista que maneja en estado de beodez y pudiera atropellar a nuestros hijos; y a la situación descripta le conocemos perfectamente su mecánica.

Con el "cazador de cocodrilos" se interpone la tragedia, el hecho es inusual y su mecánica no es ampliamente conocida. En tal caso, el subjuntivo pone esa distancia a la que me referí, y por lo tanto es un recurso expresivo.

Por último te aclaro que la presentadora-animadora a la que me referí fue aquélla despedida en España por conducir ebria su programa y decir estupideces en estado de beodez. Es ella la que alternaría subjuntivo con indicativo según el cóctel que le sirviera el cantinero (barman), y eso es muestra de la calidad inherente del medio televisivo actual. A la caja boba le animan personas que están en perfecta alineación con su finalidad social de "chupete en cinemascope", y dudo que haya allí aspirantes al premio Príncipe de Asturias.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

lazarus1907 said:


> Da igual que esté en pasado. Lo importante es su relación temporal con respecto a la oración principal, que está en pasado. En la oración, Irwin muere después de que le clavaran el aguijón; por lo tanto, es anterior a la acción (aunque esté en el pasado). Solo cuando la oración principal está en futuro (o cuando es irreal) está gramaticalmente justificado el subjuntivo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, se diga mucho o no en subjuntivo, no es incorrecto en indicativo, que es lo que afirmaste al principio de esta discusión, y es a lo que me he opuesto. Nunca afirmé que lo corriente sea usar el indicativo (aunque en otros países americanos de habla España sí tienden a usar el indicativo más en lenguaje periodístico).


 
Si afirme que era incorrecto en indicativo, porque para una frase con hechos pasados y en estilo literario o periodistico la subordinada va en subjuntivo para resaltar la principal. Lo sigo afirmando. Es lo habitual en prensa, libros, television, radio y el respetado Sr. Seco dice que esta bien. Que mas pruebas hay que aportar como irrefutables? Es lo que ensenyan en la carrera de periodismo y se extiende, queramos o no, a la manera de hablar de la gente de a pie que es la que hace un idioma. Si asi no fuere, hablariamos latin aun.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Alec, estoy de acuerdo de que en El Clarin se escribiria:
_"Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizó un control de alcoholemia"
_
En Espana se escribiria en cualquier medio:
_Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizara (realizase) un control de alcoholemia._

Si usas las segunda frase en El Clarin y la primera en la prensa espanola, a los lectores les sonaria raro.

Un saludo - Alfonso


----------



## Jellby

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Alec, estoy de acuerdo de que en El Clarin se escribiria:
> _"Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizó un control de alcoholemia"
> _
> En Espana se escribiria en cualquier medio:
> _Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) que la policía le realizara (realizase) un control de alcoholemia._



Y cualquiera que no sea periodista diría (al menos en España):

"La policía multó al conocido futbolista después de hacerle un control de alcoholemia"

... y se acabó el problema


----------



## lazarus1907

AlfonsoHKG said:


> S*í* *afirmé que era incorrecto en indicativo*, porque para una frase con hechos pasados y en estilo literario o periodistico la subordinada va en subjuntivo para resaltar la principal. *Lo sigo afirmando*. Es lo habitual en prensa, libros, televisi*ó*n, radio y el respetado Sr. Seco dice que est*á* bien. *¿*Qu*é* mas pruebas hay que aportar como irrefutables?


A ver si lo entiendo: ¿Afirmas que el indicativo es sencillamente INCORRECTO, como decías antes, y que el indicativo está mal? En cuanto a lo de irrefutables... ¿qué pasa con los ejemplos y referencias que te puse? ¿Todos están equivocados y están usando un tiempo incorrecto? Si los periódicos y la televisión, que no paran de meter la pata con incorrecciones hablan de una manera, hablar de otra manera es incorrecto (lógica de manicomio, claro), y por tanto, la RAE y todos los escritores que mencioné antes están equivocados y son analfabatos. ¿Qué más pruebas podemos dar? ¿Y a qué libros te refieres? ¿Revistas de deportes?

*Atención todos*: No miréis más el DPD y la RAE, ¡que está mal! ¡No saben ni usar el subjuntivo! Y mejor que no leáis a los autores que mencioné antes. ¡Gracias, Alfonso!

Y esa regla de que en estilo literario (menos el de Galdós y los demás, que son idiotas, claro) se usa el subjuntivo para resaltar... será solo con esta construcción, ¿no? Porque si no, vamos a tener que aprender español todos y tirar todas nuestras gramáticas a la basura. ¿O afirmas también que funciona con cualquier subordinada en pasado?

En cuanto al uso "literario" del subjuntivo, muchos se consideran viciosos e innecesario, y los mismos libros de estilo de muchos periódicos sugieren evitarlos. Como por ejemplo, los que pusiste antes. No tienes ni idea de lo que estás hablando.

Por cierto, mi teclado es inglés y escribo con tildes. ¿Estas seguro de que sabes usarlas?


AlfonsoHKG said:


> Alec, *estoy de acuerdo de que* en El Clarin se escribiria:


¿De acuerdo de qué?   ¿Otra cosa que todos decimos mal menos tú y los periódicos?


----------



## lazarus1907

Cuando decías todos los periódicos, ¿te referías a los de España, no? ¿O el resto de los periódicos del mundo hispanohablante es analfabeto, junto con la RAE y los demás? Quizá el problema sea que no tienen a tu novia en su redacción.

Ya tienes una lista mayor de personas y periódicos a los que escribirles para decirles que están todos equivocados:


> ...quien después *de que vino* a esta República - El pueblo (México)
> ...permanecieran en EUA *después de que dijeron* - La Prensa (Honduras)
> ...hasta que *después de que vino* de un viaje - El Heraldo (Honduras)
> ...alejado *después de que "vino* un policía, me golpeó... Clarín
> ...un día después de que ocurrió el incidente BBC (Inglaterra)
> ...*después de que* la catástrofe *había sido* anunciada y un día *después de que ocurrió - *Progreso Semanal (América)
> ...término utilizado para referirse a algo *después de que ocurrió* - Betsime (Cuba)
> Después de que se reunieron con autoridades de Agricultura... El Universal (México)
> *después de que se reunieron* personas tanto de la directiva - El Sol del Centro (México)
> después de que fueron despojados de las pocas - La insignia (Ecuador)


Y otro analfabeto más:





> Con referencia a un tiempo pasado, se emplea el modo indicativo:
> _Después de que terminaron las clases, se marchó a España._​Justo Fernández


¿Qué más pruebas quiero? Si Lopera u otro intelectual me lo asegura, me lo creeré.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

lazarus1907 said:


> A ver si lo entiendo: ¿Afirmas que el indicativo es sencillamente INCORRECTO, como decías antes, y que el indicativo está mal? En cuanto a lo de irrefutables... ¿qué pasa con los ejemplos y referencias que te puse? ¿Todos están equivocados y están usando un tiempo incorrecto?
> 
> ¡Irrefutables!
> 
> En cuanto al uso "literario" del subjuntivo, muchos se consideran viciosos e innecesario, y los mismos libros de estilo de muchos periódicos sugieren evitarlos.


 
No digo que tus ejemplos esten mal, simplemente no sirven para demostrar que la frase fruto de debate sea correcta o incorrecta. Repito, no estan mal; simplemente no sirven. 

Y vuelvo a repetir que tipo de frase debatimos: 
la frase sobre Irwin se compone de un tiempo principal que pertenece a la esfera del pasado y concluido y una subordinada que refleja un hecho tambien concluido y asimismo en la esfera del pasado, mas donde la primera es claramente de posterioridad.

Las sustantivos precedidos por "despues" se comportan como eventos concluidos. Despues solo admite lecturas factuales ya que para situar un evento como posterior al otro en el tiempo, es necesario que este ultimo haya tenido lugar. Y estas son las premisas en las que nos tenemos que basar para analizar la frase sobre Irwin y que debatimos.

Si alguien no esta de acuerdo, si lo que expongo es incorrecto, me ayude a discernir si las siguientes frases son incorrectas. En estas frases aparecen las mismas premisas: "despues", los dos eventos concluidos y frase subordinada de evento anterior al otro evento. Es decir como la de Irwin:

1.- "María habló al público después de que Juan tocara la sonata"
2.- "María llamó a Juan después de que cogiera el taxi"

Las subordinadas como veis en subjuntivo. Si alguien me demuestra que estan mal por llevar el subjuntivo me doy de baja en este foro (ahi va la apuesta)


----------



## lazarus1907

AlfonsoHKG said:


> No digo que tus ejemplos esten mal,


Es lo que has estado diciendo todo el rato:


AlfonsoHKG said:


> luego de que una raya le clavó su aguijón justo en el corazón:* esto esta mal*





AlfonsoHKG said:


> la frase sobre Irwin se compone de un tiempo principal que pertenece a la esfera del pasado y concluido y una subordinada que refleja un hecho tambien concluido y asimismo en la esfera del pasado, mas donde la primera es claramente de posterioridad.


Exacto: De ahí que el indicativo tenga sentido. El subjuntivo es obligatorio cuando la principal precede a la subordinada, como ocurre con cualquier otra subordinada en subjuntivo. El indicativo es normal (pero no necesariamente obligatorio) cuando la principal es posterior a la subordinada o su existencia es incierta. Curiosamente, esta es la única que causa problemas, porque en las demás todos están de acuerdo.

¿Hay mucha diferencia, en tu opinión, entre decir "después de" y "cuando" en estas frases?

Lo lavaré después de que compremos el jabón.
Lo lavaré cuando compremos el jabón.

Aunque no sean idéntica, sus relaciones temporales y sintaxis son casi idénticas. En pasado, y usando indicativo, según la teoría, todo funciona:

Lo lavé cuando compré el jabón.
Lo lavé después de que compré el jabón.

Sin embargo, y sin razón lógica aparente, en subjuntivo algo suena raro:

Lo lavé cuando comprara el jabón.  
Lo lavé después de que comprara el jabón.

¿Habrías dicho tú la primera frase? ¿Más estilo literario? ¿Te suena bien? Di la verdad.


AlfonsoHKG said:


> Las sustantivos precedidos por "despues" se comportan como eventos concluidos. Despues solo admite lecturas factuales ya que para situar un evento como posterior al otro en el tiempo, es necesario que este ultimo haya tenido lugar. Y estas son las premisas en las que nos tenemos que basar para analizar la frase sobre Irwin y que debatimos.


Precisamente Indicativo se usa para cosas factuales. En cuanto a que "después" solo admite lecturas factuales, ¿qué pasa con "te invitaré después de que me convenzas? ¿Dónde está la lectura factual, si aún no ha ocurrido?


AlfonsoHKG said:


> 1.- "María habló al público después de que Juan tocara la sonata"
> 2.- "María llamó a Juan después de que cogiera el taxi"
> 
> Las subordinadas como veis en subjuntivo. Si alguien me demuestra que estan mal por llevar el subjuntivo me doy de baja en este foro (ahi va la apuesta)


Lo de que están mal es debatible, ya que aunque una buena mayoría de los gramáticos de prestigio piensan que lo correcto es solo en indicativo, otros sostienen que ambos modos son correctos, y los escritores están divididos, pero nunca he oído a ninguna persona con conocimientos de gramática o que haya leído lo suficiente afirmar tajantemente que en indicativo es incorrecto, que es la única razón por la que decidí intervenir: En indicativo no es incorrecto.

Cuando llegue a casa, te transcribo exactamente lo que dicen Manuel Seco y otros al respecto. Entonces decides si te quitas del foro, o aceptas que para muchas personas cultas y con conocimiento del idioma es correcto usar el indicativo, aunque sea más normal el subjuntivo en el lenguaje moderno en general.

Saludos.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Lazarus, de como se escribe en la prensa de Ibero América no opino. Tus ejemplos, repito que no están mal desde el punto de vista gramatical, simplemente son malos ejemplos que no aportan nada en este caso; sólo confusión.

Las redacciones no necesitan de los consejos gramaticales de mi novia, a la que vienes ninguneando de manera prepotente y con carencia de pruebas fidedignas. Además, no, no es posible poner acentos con mi portátil de IBM, sólo en el Microsoft Word.

El que tenga dudas sobre la frase de marras puede bucear en uno de los 3 tomos kilométricos de la *RAE, de la GRAMATICA DESCRIPTIVA DE LA LENGUA CASTELLANA (ISBN 84-239-7919-9)*

*¿Sabes en que página de estos 3 tomos de la RAE aparece el uso del "después que" para frases como la objeto de discusión y donde por cierto se usa el subjuntivo tal como yo defiendo? *

*¿Puedes aportar pruebas sobre caso idéntico que provengan de algún ente de prestigio de nuestro país y de esta manera poder afirmar que el uso del subjuntivo en este caso es erróneo?*

Tengo esa página de la RAE en mi mesa desde el primer mensaje que escribí y simplemente quería saber hasta donde puede llegar una persona que lucha sin  armas adecuadas. Estudié Empresariales, me dedico a los negocios, aprendí a no mostrar todas las cartas al principio y disfruto jugando.

Un saludo – Alfonso


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aleCcowaN said:


> Con respecto a tu pregunta, esperaría ver escrita la primera ("...la policía le realizó..."), y de hecho la veo escrita en los periódicos así, casi sin excepción. Consideraría la segunda ("...después que la policía le realizara...") un uso pedante del lenguaje.



Efectivamente:En el Manual de estilo de ABC encontramos lo siguiente:  "Subjuntivo por indicativo: Evítese el extendido empleo del imperfecto de  subjuntivo (_cantara_) como equivalente del indicativo (_había cantado,  cantó_) en oraciones introducidas por un relativo".​Leonardo Gómez Torrego, en su Manual de Español Correcto,  dice: "hay que procurar desechar por pedante y arcaica la forma del pretérito  imperfecto de subjuntivo en -_ra_ con el valor de un pretérito perfecto  simple o de un pluscuamperfecto de indicativo".​El Manual de Español Urgente dice: "No debe aparecer en los  despachos de la agencia la forma _cantara_ como equivalente de _había  cantado_ o de _cantó. _[...] Se trata de una pedantería ajena al  buen empleo del español moderno (o de un influjo gallego o asturiano)".   ​Por último, según Manuel Seco , el empleo del _ subjuntivo_ en oraciones subordinadas introducidas por  _después de que_  con sentido de anterioridad, en las que se trata de hechos reales y  no de una perspectiva de futuro, es un “calco  del inglés”. Lo más correcto en estos casos es, según este autor,  emplear la preposición _después de _+ infinitivo, o también _cuando_ +  un tiempo del indicativo:​_Multaron al conocido futbolista después (de) realizarle la policía un control de alcoholemia._
_Multaron al conocido futbolista cuando la policía le realizó un control de alcoholemia._​Así que muchos periodistas, sencillamente, no se saben su profesión.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Tengo esa página de la RAE en mi mesa desde el primer mensaje que escribí y simplemente quería saber hasta donde puede llegar una persona que lucha sin  armas adecuadas. Estudié Empresariales, me dedico a los negocios, aprendí a no mostrar todas las cartas al principio y disfruto jugando.
> 
> Un saludo – Alfonso


Tú sí que sabes jugar tus cartas, fenómeno. Eres todo un gerifalte, un zorro de las finanzas, ínclito general de la batalla que es la vida. Derrotado me ha mi capitán, descúbrome ante vuesa merced...


----------



## araceli

Buenas tardes:

Cierro este hilo porque considero que ya ha sido ampliamente respondida la consulta que dio origen a este hilo, muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Saludos.


----------

